# CPU Kühler für AMD XP 2600



## ebimog (4. November 2003)

Hallo,

welche CPU Kühler ist für die  AMD XP 2600 geeignet? Ich meine was die Leistung und die Lärm angeht .

Danke

ebimog


----------



## Helmut Klein (4. November 2003)

Ich selbst habe auch den Athlon XP 2600+ und als Kühler verwende ich den Thermalright SLK 800.
Habe ich beim ARLT bei mir in der Nähe gekauft, da war dann noch ein regulierbarer 80mm Lüfter von Enermax dabei, d.h. ich kann die Lautstärke (und somit auch die Temperatur) "einstellen". Der Lüfter läuft so weit ich mich erinnern kann zur Zeit mit ~2000U/m und die CPU hat dabei eine Temperatur von ~40°C. Wobei diese Werte auch von Asus Probe stammen und ich ihnen nicht vertrauen würde, da das Programm bei mir schon öfters "etwas" falsche Anzeigen hatte. Natürlich hängt die Temperatur der CPU nicht nur von ihrem eigenen Kühler/Lüfter ab, es kommt auch auf die Gehäustelüftung an.


----------



## Sven Fischer (4. November 2003)

Ich selbst habe eine Wasserkühlung an meinem Rechner, sodass es bis auf den minimalen Sound vom Motor keinerlei Geräusche gibt und ich so immer gut vor meinem Rechner einschlafen kann


----------

